# RIP CastingPearls



## Dromond (Mar 6, 2015)

Lainey was found dead in her apartment today. I have no information as yet beyond that. I will update as I learn details.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 6, 2015)

Dromond said:


> Lainey was found dead in her apartment today. I have no information as yet beyond that. I will update as I learn details.



From what I understand, she'd taken a bad fall and hit her head recently on top of already being sick with the flu.


----------



## Dromond (Mar 6, 2015)

She probably died from a cerebral hemorrhage, but that's just speculation at this point.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Mar 6, 2015)

According to one of her relatives (that Lissa spoke with today), her landlord found her.
I feel so bad. I was thinking about her today as I was driving through Pennsylvania, and was going to have Lissa call her to see if we could bring her to New Jersey for a few days. She was originally a Jersey Girl, and when we saw her over the holidays this past year, she talked about how much she missed "jersey" food.
We just saw her over the holidays, and had a great day with her. We had lunch at the LoneStar Steak House, not far from where she lived, which was a nice little place on a lake in PA.
Here's a pic of Lissa and Lainey at lunch that day.
RIP my sweet friend. 

View attachment Elaine.jpg


----------



## Tad (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm gutted. She was such a wonderful spirit, finding brightness in bleak spots and fighting through incredible challenges. That her journey has ended so suddenly is so sad.


----------



## Lamia (Mar 6, 2015)

So sad. I only knew her through dimensions and facebook. Such a sweet person and so sorry to hear this happened.


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 6, 2015)

oh wow. CP was a super cool chick, I really loved talking with her here. She will definitely be missed.


----------



## Deven (Mar 6, 2015)

We always kept missing each other despite being in the same state. She gave me advice (both personal AND fashion.)

I miss her so much already.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 6, 2015)

Just saw it on Facebook. I can't believe she's gone. She was fun, caring and wonderful. I didn't have much contact with her the last few years, but I remember a lot of fun conversations about everything from dating to drinking to movies and life in general. She was always so nice and always knew what to say (or write). 

Rest in peace, beautiful angel.


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 6, 2015)

I just I can not even begin to imagine a world without her light and radiance in it


----------



## mimosa (Mar 6, 2015)

*I miss Lainey very much. :sad:*


----------



## Marlayna (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm shocked and saddened. RIP Elaine. You will be sorely missed by many.


----------



## MsBrightside (Mar 6, 2015)

Such a gracious lady, loved and respected by so many. Condolences to everyone affected by her loss.


----------



## goatboy (Mar 7, 2015)

I just knew her from here and Facebook, which is where I got the shocking news. She was deep in grief due to the recent death of her father. She was so young and so funny.


----------



## Sugar (Mar 7, 2015)

My sympathy to her friends and family. She was a wonderful person and though I never had the blessing to meet her irl I will never forget her kindness.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 7, 2015)

What a shock, very sad. RIP Elaine! Condolences to family,friends and the Dims community


----------



## moonvine (Mar 7, 2015)

This is such awful news and I am so sorry...she was so young and had been through so much. Does anyone know if arrangements have been made for her cats? So often when these things happen they go to a shelter and I doubt she would want that.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 7, 2015)

It is very sad 
My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 7, 2015)

This is a very hard goodbye to write. I loved Lainey. It is a horrible loss to not be able to talk to her anymore. She had wisdom and the ability to console people that hard living and tough experiences bring out. She was molded in the furnace of life. I am sure that the part of the universe housing her spirit is a more lively place now that she is there.

A few facts about Lainey that she probably wouldn't mind if I share with you guys. She had a sister who preceded CP in death. Lainey missed her and would talk about her lovingly. 

Lainey told me that she was offered a job at one of World Trade Centers - a middle level elevation. She turned the job down. Fate would have taken her years before if she had accepted that job offer.


Casting Peals (her name here) had pets that she also dearly loved. I hope someone in her area will adopt her cats. I know she would worry about them.

I would like to adopt Clementine (her online hamster) if that's okay with this community.

And goodbye sweet, smart, sassy Lainey. You will be greatly missed around the DIMS household and at my house.

Thanks for listening guys. 
M2M. Deborah Moore.

*What we have done for ourselves alone dies with us;* 
*What we have done for others and the world remains and is immortal.*
*Albert Pike* 

View attachment hubble2.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 7, 2015)

Rest In Peace


----------



## agouderia (Mar 7, 2015)

CastingPearls always struck me as a woman who had battled challenges to truly find the right path in life for herself, without losing sight of others and their issues over it. An achievement which deserves only the greatest of respect - and the world needs more of.

RIP Elaine


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 7, 2015)

For me, she WAS Dimensions. She was one of the smartest, bravest, most compassionate people I've ever known, even though I only knew her online. I'm just glad I had that privilege.


----------



## aocutiepi (Mar 14, 2015)

Before her Facebook page was deleted, one of her family members posted that her cats, Wonton and Lotus, were being taken care of by family. I'm so thankful to hear that they didn't have to go to a shelter, because Lainey loved those cats more than life.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 25, 2015)

A reminder to her friends (although many of you already know), today is Lainey's birthday.

They that love beyond the world cannot be separated by it. Death cannot kill what never dies. ~ Williams Penn

Happy birthday, my sweet friend.


----------



## GoodDaySir (Apr 25, 2015)

it might just be the beer and wine talking, but shit. this makes me sad. i miss CP.


----------



## Marlayna (Apr 26, 2015)

wrestlingguy said:


> A reminder to her friends (although many of you already know), today is Lainey's birthday.
> 
> They that love beyond the world cannot be separated by it. Death cannot kill what never dies. ~ Williams Penn
> 
> Happy birthday, my sweet friend.


Happy Birthday in Heaven, Lainey. I still can't believe you're gone, you still had so much to do and say.  RIP.


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 18, 2015)

I just saw this. She and I may not have agreed on much, but I respected her and her points of view. Her voice is one that will be sorely missed.


----------



## Jack Secret (May 20, 2015)

I can't believe I'm just now seeing this. We had a couple of really close conversations about life and health That meant a lot. She really lived through quite a few rough times. Terrible terrible news


----------



## bbwbud (May 20, 2015)

I just saw this awful news. May she be happy in heaven. Eternal rest grant unto her and may light perpetual shine upon her.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 12, 2015)

I saw this and thought of you right away.
I miss you, E. We didn't talk all the time, but you were a touchstone for me. A comfort.

I hope you and Lisa are laughing your asses off at the rest of us. :wubu: 

View attachment 132486d85ec45525e58be7dc9da39768.jpg


----------



## Jigen (Jun 12, 2015)

I didn't know her very well, but we have exchanged a couple of words on the forum. She was a very kind person. This is so sad to hear.


----------



## mimosa (Jun 12, 2015)

You're in my heart. I think about you a lot, Beautiful lady. Miss you. xo:really sad::really sad::really sad::really sad:


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 11, 2015)

Wow, I came back after a long time to find that she is no longer with us! She was a beautiful and hell of a witty poster! May she rest in peace!


----------



## balletguy (Aug 11, 2015)

I always liked speaking to you. You were very funny. You are missed each and every day.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 12, 2015)

I miss you, girl. 

View attachment 97c302aa1cfeee7312ce6935549a6b02.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 30, 2015)

I remember how excited you were when you had your first Christmas at your place. Your safehaven. 


You're so missed. 

View attachment 17e8b8b1af59c02dd7343e640bb67303.gif


----------



## phelan4022 (Dec 5, 2015)

The brightest stars burn hot and then fade away. I believe that we choose the shape of our lives, and some are so pure that they choose lives to live as examples. She touched many lives and made this world a better place. Thank you.


----------



## likeitmatters (Dec 11, 2015)

rest in peace casting pearls....


----------



## wrestlingguy (Mar 6, 2016)

Lainey, I can't believe that it's been a year since you left us. Lis and I think of you often, especially when we pass some of the Jersey food joints that we spoke about visiting when we had planned for you to stay with us.

For many of us here at Dimensions, as well as the rest of the interwebs, you will forever remain with us as we recall discussions we had, the stories about the adventures of your cats, and and how you lived your life.

Until we meet again................


----------



## tracijo (Mar 28, 2016)

I was reading through some old threads, seeing Lainey's responses ... made me feel sad and wistful. I miss her. She was an amazing woman, and deserved far more than what she was given. Though, she would have probably said, she took lemons and made lemon ice 

RIP CP.


----------

